# Which prohormone??



## nytmare021 (May 13, 2007)

I have decided that I will be purchasing some prohormones within the next week. I am debating between LG Methyl Masterdrol, LG Methyl 1Alpha or AX Superdrol. Yes I know i'll be dropping a lot of money but I think it will be worth it in the end. The question i'm getting to is which one has less side effects and will be worth the $100 I will be blowing? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## kinkery (May 13, 2007)

i'm on Methyl Masterdrol right now and havnt noticed a difference. but i've only been on it for 7 days( plus the first 4 days was only 1 aday till i put it up to 2) still got 3 more weeks tho. some ppl said the results came around week 3.


----------



## code0824 (May 13, 2007)

First of all where are you planning on getting these supplements they are not being sold anywhere. Second you are better off to get a clone. When you buy AX superdrol you are paying for the NAME only. The SD clones are the EXACT SAME THING. Why dont people realize this?


----------



## kinkery (May 13, 2007)

what would be a good PCT for methyl masterdrol? Rebound XT? would that do ok.


----------



## lucifuge (May 14, 2007)

I don't really know much about Methyl Masterdrol... but, since it's methylated, get liver support, (AI Cycle Support, or LiverLonger) I'd go with an anti-estrogen, cortisol blocker, and good test booster... Pick up some Nolvadex (NOT Novedex XT) as an insurance policy and you should be pretty solid


----------



## lucifuge (May 14, 2007)

nytmare021 said:


> I have decided that I will be purchasing some prohormones within the next week. I am debating between LG Methyl Masterdrol, LG Methyl 1Alpha or AX Superdrol. Yes I know i'll be dropping a lot of money but I think it will be worth it in the end. The question i'm getting to is which one has less side effects and will be worth the $100 I will be blowing? Thanks in advanced.



For the record, M1A and Superdrol are not prohormones, they're steroids. I can't really speak on the MM, but between M1A and SD, M1A had less sides. 
Regardless, you'll need PCT.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 14, 2007)

get mass and ripped tabs


----------



## nytmare021 (May 14, 2007)

code0824 said:


> First of all where are you planning on getting these supplements they are not being sold anywhere. Second you are better off to get a clone. When you buy AX superdrol you are paying for the NAME only. The SD clones are the EXACT SAME THING. Why dont people realize this?



 I found some places where i can pick up a bottle or two if i wanted. And yes i know there are many clones out there but I searched the hell out of all these clones and everyone says this one is great, that one is great, try this clone so why spend $30-$40 on a clone that does not have the same potential as MM or SD and spend about $85 to get the results? Unless someone could chime in here and tell me that they had great results off of a certain SD clone..


----------



## zombul (May 14, 2007)

lucifuge said:


> For the record, M1A and Superdrol are not prohormones, they're steroids. I can't really speak on the MM, but between M1A and SD, M1A had less sides.
> Regardless, you'll need PCT.



Methyl Masterdrol is a SD clone itself.


----------



## zombul (May 14, 2007)

There are so many clones out and I have heard there is more on there way.


----------



## code0824 (May 14, 2007)

I have used methyl drol it is an SD clone and it was great. No one has ever talked about about methyl drol. It is off the market now but i have a bottle left if you are interested


----------



## zombul (May 14, 2007)

Thats the SNS version I belive and I have a couple bottles as well.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2007)

Try using TrenX coupled with promagnon 25. I had enormous strength and mass gains with this, followed by Gaspari's Novadex XT for a PCT starting the very last dose of the first cycle. Couple this with b complex and milk thistle. You will see impressive results. I kept about 80% of my gains.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (May 15, 2007)

nytmare021 said:


> I found some places where i can pick up a bottle or two if i wanted. And yes i know there are many clones out there but I searched the hell out of all these clones and everyone says this one is great, that one is great, try this clone so why spend $30-$40 on a clone that does not have the same potential as MM or SD and spend about $85 to get the results? Unless someone could chime in here and tell me that they had great results off of a certain SD clone..



this is because many of the reviews you read are from ignorant people who dont know squat about PH's. Clones are the same thing.. check the ingredient profile... if they match,you are getting the same compound. stop listening to the BS hearsay on some of the forums and do personal research thats backed by another source than some annonymous forum member with 100 posts.


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2007)

Palo Alto Labs said:


> this is because many of the reviews you read are from ignorant people who dont know squat about PH's. Clones are the same thing.. check the ingredient profile... if they match,you are getting the same compound. stop listening to the BS hearsay on some of the forums and do personal research thats backed by another source than some annonymous forum member with 100 posts.


yeah hey maybe he can order from palo alto labs! Gee you are a defender of the underdog.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (May 15, 2007)

Just a believer in stating the truth... 

I think too many people are undereducated when putting *oral steroids* in their body.


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2007)

Palo Alto Labs said:


> Just a believer in stating the truth...
> 
> I think too many people are undereducated when putting *oral steroids* in their body.


blah blah blah......anybody care?


----------



## lucifuge (May 16, 2007)

zombul said:


> Methyl Masterdrol is a SD clone itself.



Ahhh, I was thinking of the new 'Liquid Masterdrol' I just read an ad for


----------



## zombul (May 16, 2007)

lucifuge said:


> Ahhh, I was thinking of the new 'Liquid Masterdrol' I just read an ad for



The liquid Masterdrol in no way compares to the original don't waste your time with it.


----------



## lucifuge (May 17, 2007)

yeah, I kinda figured it'd be crap...


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2007)

TrenX & promagnon 25


----------



## devildog88 (May 18, 2007)

You Know what I think!  If you are goign to do it find the SD!  I happen to know a guy that has a few bottles left.     However if your are looking for great gains, you need to cross over to the dark side. 
Semper Fi


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

I want to buy a bunch of EST stuff man I've become a supp hor


----------



## DrnkMnky (May 18, 2007)

Go with Epistane/Havoc/Methyl-E or a superdrol clone.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

heard these 3 are really hard on the hairline

Epistane/Havoc/Methyl-E


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

i didnt get any results from Methyl Vol  . i'm on MM right now and BW and strength is going up.


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

..... BW= Bodyweight. its up about 8lbs and only at day 12. still have 16 more days to do


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

oops  sounds good you can't buy that stuff anymore?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

just got 2 bottles of these  17 bucks a pop

Ergo Pharm 6-OXO Aromastat-Estrogen Inhibitor


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (May 18, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> promagnon 25



We sell lots of these and they get good reviews.


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> oops  sounds good you can't buy that stuff anymore?



i do believe Taylors nutritition has a few bottles left


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

just saw that

1 bottle limit


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

Im going to stockup on  Sostonol 250 

That shit is cheap, and strong boy

maybe 4


----------



## zombul (May 18, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Im going to stockup on  *Sostonol 250 *
> That shit is cheap, and strong boy
> 
> maybe 4



Never tried it,what have your results been?


----------



## zombul (May 18, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Im going to stockup on  Sostonol 250
> 
> That shit is cheap, and strong boy
> 
> maybe 4



I have noticed you use alot of IDS products, .


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

just their ph's  everything else is shit


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

Sostonol 250 
50mg. Halo, 10 phera, 10 superdrol


----------



## Big G (May 22, 2007)

OK... So I've been doing some reading on Methyl Masterdrol and Superdrol. I want to try one of them, but I don't want to waste any money. So far I've found Superdrol at $149 but in this thread there are several references to cheaper clones. My question is this... What are the names of some Superdrol clones and do they really work just the same as Superdrol? I found S-Drol and Super Mastervol which sure _sound_ like they're Superdrol clones (and it's much cheaper) but, again, I don't know shit, so can somebody please fill me in before I start blowing my hard earned cash? Pretty-please!


----------



## Big G (May 22, 2007)

I found this thread on another site. It discusses all the Superdrol clones and a lot more! Enjoy...

Help distinguishing between all these Superdrol clones and others... - Page 2 - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## NordicNacho (May 22, 2007)

go to discountanabolics  they got a lot of info there.  SD is about as harsh as you can get read up on it lot of horror stories out there.  id start off slow if i was you cause yout pretty light you need to get your diet dialed in.


----------



## BAARON (Jan 9, 2008)

*sd clones*

Problem is that most of the superdrol clones dont work too good, even though its the same chemical compound, they all have different delivery systems, meaning.....once it gets to your liver your blood stream really only gets 10 or 20 percent of the actual chemical, and it doesnt do much, S-drol by fast action is terrible it comes in a tablet and most people dont get anything from it, I didnt gain anything from it after 3 weeks so I quit my cycle.  I took the original AX SD and it was great, but SNS methyl drol xt was even better, I went from 165lbs to 198lbs in a month and a half on it no shit, bench went up 70lbs, I just got off a cycle of CEL M-drol, and it is very strong, I had about the same results as with methyl drol xt from SNS it is the best superdrol clone out right now, but its going out of stock everywhere get it while you can! CEL M-Drol #1 get inhibit E,reduce xt, and some tribulus for PCT and you will be set.  Lots of calories as many as you can eat per day, and try for 2g protein per 1lb of body weight. good luck


----------



## foggia (Jan 13, 2008)

I may know where you can get some m-drol


----------



## BAARON (Jan 16, 2008)

foggia said:


> I may know where you can get some m-drol



How can you get me some im getting ready to order 6 more bottles if I can find any?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 16, 2008)

You can get M-Drol right here and cheap

CEL M-Drol - Superdrol clone, 90 caps, 10 mg per cap<h5>IN STOCK</h5>


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 16, 2008)

that is very cheap the support supps will run you alot more then that


----------



## BAARON (Jan 16, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> that is very cheap the support supps will run you alot more then that



yea I already have 1 bottle of Mdrol ive been taking for 1 week and I have Inhibit E and Reduce Xt for pct along with ZMA


----------

